# What broadheads do you shoot and why



## Krt1911

I finally broke down and purchased a new bow this year. I figured might as well look at new broadheads as well. 
I used the G5 Montec for 7 kills. They are effective, but I hate them with a passion. The penetration is ok at best with my 70lb BOWTECH shooting 284fps with a 428 grain arrow. The blood trails are none existent. I honestly don't think they are sharp at all. I've used the standard and the CS. I just don't trust them any more. Though they did fly very well.

I used grim reapers once and there are impressive, but I have gone from a 70lb bow to a 60lb bow. I'm sure the HALON has plenty of punch for the grim reapers, but I'm not going to risk it. 3 blades with a 2" cut takes a lot of energy. The blood train was more like a paint roller. The 2" diameter did some major damage. No issues at all with flight.

So lets have it. Bow type (ie compound, crossbow) broadhead, and thoughts.


----------



## DiverDux

Been shooting Montec G5 for several years. They fly well and I haven't really had any issues with blood trails. I shoot a 70 pound Bowtech Guardian.


----------



## TomC

100gr spitfire's. why because that's what I started using when I first started hunting and from 10yrds to 50yrds they haven't failed me yet so I stick with them.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Try Slick tricks. You're welcome.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I'm looking for a new broadhead also...for a crossbow. Anyone use Hank Parker's Swacker !


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

See my comment above then. Fixed blades > expandables every time as long as they fly true w/minimal to no tuning. Slick tricks require NONE. Fly great,strong,dependable and cheaper. They flat out work. They have zero downside.


----------



## ErieEyeZ

QAD Exodus... Elite 32. Awesome broadheads. Super sharp, replaceable blades, fly like a field tip. Ive been very impressed


----------



## jray

Swackers for me. They are the fist mechanical that has been designed for maximum penetration. I have 2 buddies that shoot them and we are up to 15 or so deer with great results. I shoot a bear motive 6 at 29 inch draw.


----------



## Krt1911

M R DUCKS said:


> I'm looking for a new broadhead also...for a crossbow. Anyone use Hank Parker's Swacker !


My opinion for a crossbow is pretty easy. If you are shooting 300+ fps and are realistic with your range ie 30 -40 yards max. Shoot a good name brand mechanical with a 2" cutting diameter and never look back. My dad, wife, and oldest son shoot Grimm Reaper 3 blade. The performance is unreal. Think baseball size holes. The two younger boys shoot 2 blade Rage (at 330 fps) and they have been great as well. I think you would be fine with Swacker. They are a well know name.

Make sure they are crossbow rated. The ones designed for compounds have a chance of the blades opening up in air at 350+. I have seen this happen on my dad's mission 410 with my grim reapers. knuckle ball!!

If you are under 300 fps or want to shoot longer range. I would look at a fixed blade. The energy required to open the bigger mechanicals is significant. Don't risk it.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC

been using grimreapers for years best broadhead on the market you wont have to track far never had a deer go over 30 yds when hit with a grimm reaper


----------



## Popspastime

The old witch one is better lol. Been using 125 - 3 blade Thunderheads forever. Many many deer with them and almost all pass thru's not counting one side shoulder shot thru and stuck in other side a few times. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Elk, Bear, Pigs, Deer, Caribou, Sheep, all love them. Just shoot what your accurate and comfortable with and you'll do well.


----------



## Flathead76

If you put the arrow where it needs to go any broad head out there will get the job done. Check on eBay for China knock offs. Some of these styles are identical to the brand names because they come out of the same factory. At less the 2 dollars a head shoot them once then throw them away.


----------



## rhaythorn

I shoot Rage 100gr. 2blade with my Pse Vendetta 60b. 28.5 in draw and a Bowtech Stryker crossbow with excellent results.


----------



## Bluntman55

I shoot single bevel Zwickeys on Ash wooden arrows for a total arrow weight of 720 grains from a 79 lb Black Widow recurve, this setup has never failed to impress me , simple and effective, took a bull Elk off his feet and after getting up was down in 35 yards, old technology still works too


----------



## eman

I shoot a bear authority with about 55lbs and use toxic broadheads. Grant it I've only shot one deer. It ripped a nice hole in it and only ran 20yd


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

100 grain rage hypodermics from my 60lb elite hunter. LETHAL. Double lung pass through on my 5yr old buck last year at 30 yards. Easy. Any deer I've taken has not gone further than 40 yards. No joke


----------



## SelfTaught

I second the exodus fixed broad heads. I have had many kills with the Montec G5's but now prefer the exodus. Only two I've ever shot. But I've killed 3 deer with the Exodus broad heads. I've watched every deer fall from my tree stand. 2 of the 3 were from an old Mathews hand me down bow. Most recent one this year was with my Bowtech Carbon Icon 70lb draw. Had complete pass through, deer died 25 yards from my stand.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Try Slick tricks. You're welcome.


I second that emotion! Awesome broadheads for the money. For a fixed blade, cut on contact head, they fly right with your field points as long as your bow is tuned properly.


----------



## FAB

I've used Thunderhead, swickly , grim reaper, spitfires and a couple others but the Rage has so far been very good for me, they leave the biggest hole in an animal for their small size, almost too destructive. But agree that shot placement is the key to blood trail and quick kill.


----------



## bigdamram

I switched from fixed blades to Rage 2 blades several years ago. I don't spend a ton of money on hunting, nor do I need the latest/greatest. I made the investment (thats how much of a tightwad I am, I look at 40 dollar broadheads as a big investment) and haven't been disappointed. Out of 6 or 7 deer, I have only had one make it out of sight after shot, the others made it no more than 20 yards. The guy that made it the farthest was on a mission, but the blood trail was massive the whole way. I was most impressed when I bent a blade on one, and found it had almost cut halfway through a front leg bone. Replaced the blade and i'm still using it. 

100 grain Rage 2 blade, gold-tip whitetail hunter arrows, with an old Mathews switchback xt @ 60 lbs.


----------



## bigdamram

Proof of the blood trail on the guy that made me start walking.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

*** If you do go RAGE, and don't go with the hypodermics ( my personal FAVORITE), I recommend the chisel tip 2 blade RAGE extreme 100 grn. You will not be disappointed


----------



## DLarrick

Rage two blade is all I will use. The hole it puts in it and the blood trail are well worth the money.


----------



## Flathead76

Here's what a 3 blade muzzy can do. Also I do not consider this high fence hunting.


----------



## Flathead76

Here's what a two blade rage can do.


----------



## bigdamram

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 218838
> Here's what a 3 blade muzzy can do. Also I do not consider this high fence hunting.


Not fair chase to use a net and then shoot em! lol haven't had that happen yet.


----------



## Monark22

Shuttle-t lock. That's all I need to say!!


----------



## fastwater

Used to shoot Rage and they were excellent. Switched to (were)Rocky Mountain Gators, (now ) Redhead Gators and have been shooting them for a long time now.
http://www.basspro.com/BlackOut-Gator-Expandable-Broadheads-or-Replacement-Blades/product/10206975/


Have killed many deer with both Rage and Gators and experience huge wound channels with both as well as comparable penetration. Never had failure to open with either.

The few things I prefer with the Gators over the Rage(and other similar mechanical broadhads) is:
1) there's no rubber bands or Orings to screw with.
2) the way the scissor effect is with the Gators, when expanded if one of the blades pass against bone it closes to bypass the bone then reopens once it passes the bone.
3) they are cheaper then Rage in $ but not in quality.
I've got one Gator that's taken 4 deer(I call it my lucky broadhead) and although it could stand to have blades replaced I'm not afraid to take another deer with it.


----------



## jamesbalog

NAP Killzones when im shooting expendables and 2 blade Magnus Stingers when i go with a fixed head.

With my set up this year i will be going with the stingers


----------



## 9Left

Rage 2 blade is a terrific broadhead! that's my first choice and I have been using it for many years now .The entry holes and exit holes are absolutely devastating.


----------



## Bowman 08

Krt1911 said:


> I finally broke down and purchased a new bow this year. I figured might as well look at new broadheads as well.
> I used the G5 Montec for 7 kills. They are effective, but I hate them with a passion. The penetration is ok at best with my 70lb BOWTECH shooting 284fps with a 428 grain arrow. The blood trails are none existent. I honestly don't think they are sharp at all. I've used the standard and the CS. I just don't trust them any more. Though they did fly very well.
> 
> I used grim reapers once and there are impressive, but I have gone from a 70lb bow to a 60lb bow. I'm sure the HALON has plenty of punch for the grim reapers, but I'm not going to risk it. 3 blades with a 2" cut takes a lot of energy. The blood train was more like a paint roller. The 2" diameter did some major damage. No issues at all with flight.
> 
> So lets have it. Bow type (ie compound, crossbow) broadhead, and thoughts.


I use slick tricks I shoot 66lb my bow shoot 29p fps they work fantastic there a two blade broad head that inner locks to make four blades they shoot just like the field tips there tough as nails too me and my dad shot a 2x4 just to see what they would do and how they would hold up and they blasted right through the 2x4 2 years ago I shot a buck through the top of his back just to the left of his spine blew right through and stuck in the ground 3 inches the buck only ran 30 yards and pilled up


----------



## Bowman 08

290 fps not 29 sorry for the typo


----------



## bobk

I use judo points. Everything else just plain sucks.


----------



## doegirl

2 blade fixed head for me.
I've used German Kinetics Silverflames since 2008. I still have and use some of the heads that are 8 years old. Just a touch up on the edges and good to go. Expensive as all get out, but I would love to have all the money back I wasted fooling around with other heads.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio

I chisel my own broadheads out of flint. Wrap the broadhead around my arrow with 50LB Braid. Has never failed me.


----------



## fastwater

^^^ lightweight^^^


I don't use arrows. 
It's jumping out of trees on their backs using a sharpened stick for me. And dressed in nothing but a loin cloth made from deer hide.


----------



## dsoy28

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> I chisel my own broadheads out of flint. Wrap the broadhead around my arrow with 50LB Braid. Has never failed me.



Always sunny I gotta say, out of curiousity, I read some of your past posts, and you my friend are my new favorite OGF member. The wildcard indeed.


----------



## DHower08

Fixed blades slick tricks hands down. Mechanicals killzones. My dad turned me onto them this will be my first year trying them.


----------



## fastwater

DHower08 said:


> Fixed blades slick tricks hands down. Mechanicals killzones. My dad turned me onto them this will be my first year trying them.


Looks like the Killzones are designed with the same 'scissor' design as the Redhead Gators. I like that. With their design being almost just like the Gators, they should fly like Gators and I'll say you will be impressed.

Not knocking them at all, Just don't see the need for the blade 'slide' deal or the 'spring' business to keep them from opening in flight??? Maybe I'm missing something.

If you and dad like Killzones, you really ought to check out the Gators.
Same principle as far as opening. Just no slide or spring business which again, is just not needed in the Gators. They just don't open in flight. And, IMO, is another added element increasing the chances for something to go wrong. Especially if using same broadhead after shooting a deer with it. Seems that not only would you have to insure the scissors part of the cutting blades were clean, oiled and work freely(same as you have to do on the Gators), but you would also have to clean the slide and make sure no debris is in or around the spring.
Again, added 'elements.

FWIW, I use a drop of cooking oil to lube my Gators with.


----------



## Riverduck11

NAP Killzone has been very impressive to me. Huge holes and blood is easy to follow. Company offers top notch customer service as well!


----------



## fishforfun

I have been using slick tricks the last 8 yrs . They leave a big hole and good blood trail. They also follow my field points.


----------



## billk

Slick tricks. Period. Tough as nails, fly like field points, resharpen blades on the Lansky sharpener, good penetration and blood trails.

Shooting Athens exceed300 65lbs with 410 grain arrows pushing low 280s

Buck in video went about 100 yds on single lung sliced heart. Weighed 250lbs. Buck last year went 70 yds on high double lung.


----------



## Lewis

I still shoot the old Wasp Cam Lok 3 blade. A pass through every time on many deer!


----------



## r9ptbuck

Krt1911 said:


> I finally broke down and purchased a new bow this year. I figured might as well look at new broadheads as well.
> I used the G5 Montec for 7 kills. They are effective, but I hate them with a passion. The penetration is ok at best with my 70lb BOWTECH shooting 284fps with a 428 grain arrow. The blood trails are none existent. I honestly don't think they are sharp at all. I've used the standard and the CS. I just don't trust them any more. Though they did fly very well.
> 
> I used grim reapers once and there are impressive, but I have gone from a 70lb bow to a 60lb bow. I'm sure the HALON has plenty of punch for the grim reapers, but I'm not going to risk it. 3 blades with a 2" cut takes a lot of energy. The blood train was more like a paint roller. The 2" diameter did some major damage. No issues at all with flight.
> 
> So lets have it. Bow type (ie compound, crossbow) broadhead, and thoughts.[/QU
> 
> Bear Arena 34 - Rage 2 Blade Extreme - See pic below


----------



## aquaholic2

A few years ago I had one of those terrible years with my Ten Point Titan and mechanical heads...lost 3 bucks before I hung it up. Next season I began shooting my mechanicals again, and found that each one shot a few inches different at 25yd targets. I had been guilty of "assuming" that they were shooting like field tips just as advertised-NOT-....Went to my bow shop and they suggested Slick Tricks...
.They actually did shoot like field tips. I used the same head for several seasons, killed 5 deer with it on the same carbon express shaft. All pass thru shots, last buck I killed with it, one blade broke a chip when it buried in the ground and hit a stone. They are not real wide, but as others mentioned, a small hole in the right place beats a big one in the guts every time...First lesson....don't assume your broad heads will shoot like field tips just because the package says so.....! Lesson 2...if you have any doubts about your broad heads at least invest $40 bucks and give these things a try. I have shot a dozen different types over 40yrs of hunting and nothing compares to them. AH2


----------



## Lowerider1029

I just switched to SlickTrick's Viper Trick due to some great reviews from some fellow hunters i know. They fly like field points, and after 12 -15 shots into a broadhead target they are still killing sharp.


----------



## aquaholic2

Lowerider1029 said:


> I just switched to SlickTrick's Viper Trick due to some great reviews from some fellow hunters i know. They fly like field points, and after 12 -15 shots into a broadhead target they are still killing sharp.


Dito......The one I used to kill 5 deer was never sharpened...two pass thru shots stuck in saplings, the other three in dirt....last one broke a corner of a blade or I would be using it again this year. The blade quality is only one aspect ...the real asset is the consistent shot placement, providing pass thru's.... and a bloody shaft in the dirt where the deer had been standing.....no lost shafts off in the hinderland......!


----------



## fishingful

I started shooting grimmer reaper last year this deer went 30 yards and droped. I shoot a Barnett Quad 400 xbow. They work for me. The head was fine after going through 2 ribs and into the ground.


----------

